# Contruccion de amplificador a 100V y 2 ohms de carga



## stan1975 (Ene 31, 2010)

hola amigos, quisiera saber si alguien a simulado o  construido este  amplificador, este me interesa por la salida que no necesita llevar aislante y solo lo quiero trabajar a +-100V y una carga a 2 ohms y sin los inyectores pero en mi caso lo trabajare con los transistores de salida 10 transistores MJL21194 y 10 transistores MJL21193 o por ahi anda circulado el amplificador crest audio de Jhon Mulato que puede trabajar a +-94 v pero en este si se le tiene que poner a cada transistor de salida su aislante, cual  de los dos es mejor para trabajarlo a 2 ohms y con un volteje a +-100V?, en cuanto al pcb yo lo ago a mi estilo, ya tengo todo el material para empezar a contruir cualquiera de los dos solo me faltaria mandar a contruir los transformadores . Saludos a todos.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 1, 2010)

ese circuito se me parece como a este http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/Series One/1700.pdf


----------



## stan1975 (Mar 21, 2010)

hola amigos del foro, me he decidido armar el amplificador de nuestro amigo jhon mulato solo que le coloque 10 transistores MJL21194 y y 10 transistores mjl21193 y cambie los transistores del drivers con un voltaje de 92 voltios, con esto segun la simulacion tiene una potencia de 1700 watts rms a 2 ohms, quisiera preguntar a los expertos en esta rama que si con estos cambios este amplificador funcionaria sin distorcion, sin calentamiento y a full audio con 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 20"  de 800 watts cada una y conectadas en paralelo, bueno colegas agradezco su atencion.La simulacion esta en Proteus


----------



## palomo (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola compatriota stan1975, te comento que en un principio esa fue mi idea colocar los MJ21194 y complementario solo que el precio de cada transistor ON era de US$9 c/u imaginate mas de $2200 mexicanos por 20 transistores, con un voltaje de +-90v para obtener 1600W a full, eso sin contar el trafo que valia $2200 de 1K5v, y eso para un canal nadamas, mas $800 de capacitores JAAA me quedo en la ruina, y ¿porque te comento todo esto? por lo siguiente; haciendo cuentas en total el amplificador me salia en $12400 pesos los 2 canales, y gastando esa cantidad mejor me compro un cres-audio original el C-18.

En mi caso lo fabrique pero colocandole los transistores 2sc5200 y complementario 8 para salida y 2 como inyectores en total 10 a un costo de US$6.5 el par y son originales, no le anule los inyectores ya que clone una fuente de crest-audio obteniendo al final +-75v en baja y +-130v en alta, haciendo cuentas en total me gaste por los dos canales $5000 y obtuve al final una potencia en picos de 1300w por canal, le conecte 3 bocinas de 18" marca selenium de 1000w y 8Ohms c/u a un solo canal (porque son las unicas que tengo pero proximamente compro las otras 3) y la verdad me dejo gratamente sorprendido, unos bajos perfectamente definidos sin llegar a fatigar las bocinas, y sí, tu obtendrias 1700w a 2Ohms imagino que estos tambien son en picos ya que no creo que sean constantes, pero 500w no es mucha la diferencia por el precio, la verdad con lo que hiba a pagar armo otro amplificador compro 6 bocinas mas y obtengo mucho mas decibeles que como al principio hubiera obtenido si lo hubiera hecho como tu piensas armarlo, no es por molestarte compatriota pero ya sacaste cuentas de lo que vas a gastar, ya que vives en el mismo pais que yo no creo que encuentres los transistores ON en menos de $9 dolares c/u si son originales, y para obtener 1700w necesitas un trafo de 2Kv imaginate el tamaño y peso de esta bestia y el trafo debe ser por canal, por eso desisti de esta idea.

Bueno despues de tanto rollo contesto a tu pregunta aun sin ser experto sigo aprendiendo día a día.



> coloque 10 transistores MJL21194 y y 10 transistores mjl21193 y cambie los transistores del drivers con un voltaje de 92 voltios, con esto segun la simulacion tiene una potencia de 1700 watts rms a 2 ohms,



Imagino que los 20 transistores son por canal, si es asi, estate tranquilo que si puedes trabajarlo a 2Ohms. 




> con estos cambios este amplificador funcionaria sin distorcion,



¿a que llamarias distorcion? cualquier amplificador puede llegar a distorcionar si lo llevas mas alla del limite para el que esta diseñado, tambien te puede distorcionar si no esta bien alimentado.



> sin calentamiento y a full audio con 4 bocinas cerwin vega de 20" de 800 watts cada



¿Sin calentamiento? ¡Qué! quieres una heladera jajaja, perdon por el chascarrillo compatriota, calentamiento siempre lo vas a tener y mas si lo trabajas a 2Ohms, para eso debes calcular el disipador a ocupar y agregarle unos coolers extras para que todo este trabajando bien, y a full cuidado que puedes llevar a distorcion el poder y con esto quemar tus bocinas, ahora una pregunta en verdad tienes bocinas de 20" ya que nunca las he visto, conosco de 22" ya descontinuadas ya que ocupaban demaciado espacio y no aportaban mucho, funciona mejor una de 18".

Asi que espero que mi experiencia te sirva de algo para tu decision y esperamos ver pronto unas fotos del poder que piensas contruir.

Saludos.


----------

